# Wrist picking with Sweep/Economy licks



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

I recently uploaded a betcha cant play this video, and on my last thread about my elbow spasm picking, I was kinda suprised at the fact at how fast i can play this lick without using my elbow AT ALL. I think with quite a bit more practice i might be able to get my picking speed up on 3-7 note per string licks.



Like i said i can only wrist pick this fast while doing sweeping/economy licks.
Does anyone know any good exercises for building single string speeds with the wrist?

*EDIT*
I just timed it out and the lick in that video is 18nps. All sweeping and economy picking. I want to be able to do that without sweeping or doing economy picking.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 4, 2009)

holy mother of god

now i feel like a shitty guitar player


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Dont feel that way man.. I just spend alot of time working on technique.


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm guessing that only a very small handfull of people on this board can play this lick up to speed... 

Awesome, Cam


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks, Jay!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 4, 2009)

'CooleyJr'... you weren't kidding.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

^ Should I take that as a compliment? lol.
If so..
Thanks alot Tom!


----------



## Thin_Ice_77 (Oct 4, 2009)

Haha, you should! Rusty Cooley is an extremely accurate player with great technique, and so are you.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Thanks again man. I've put alot of hard work into my playing. A whole 9 1/2 years of hard work.
I smile pretty for u


----------



## Yngtchie Blacksteen (Oct 4, 2009)

That was some sweet playing. As for the whole wrist/elbow thing, I think it's only a real issue with alternate picking, because of the tiny skips you have to do in order to cross strings smoothly. That's where the wrist works wonders, because it enables you to use less motion.

For sweeps, I see no harm in using mainly the elbow.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Yngtchie Blacksteen said:


> That was some sweet playing. As for the whole wrist/elbow thing, I think it's only a real issue with alternate picking, because of the tiny skips you have to do in order to cross strings smoothly. That's where the wrist works wonders, because it enables you to use less motion.
> 
> For sweeps, I see no harm in using mainly the elbow.


 
The only time I really use my elbow for sweeping is when its a 5 stringer, 4s and 3s i use a combo of both or just the wrist. 
And Thanks


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 4, 2009)

I won't take that bet!

Geez, there are some monstrous players on this site.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow!! I'm pretty jealous.
I'm still working at being clean at about a third of that speed.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

You can do it Nick!!! Practice makes better


----------



## 7thwave (Oct 4, 2009)

I'm not a huge fan of shredding to be honest. But you sir have uber skill, i really admire the dedication it takes to get your chops to that level.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

7thwave said:


> I'm not a huge fan of shredding to be honest. But you sir have uber skill, i really admire the dedication it takes to get your chops to that level.


 
That seperates you from alot of people man. Most people would say "Shred is boring, you're just a wanker. Get over yourself"
But the fact that you actually understand the dedication it takes you get to that level makes me a happy shredder 

*EDIT* 
I forgot to say thanks


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Oct 4, 2009)

Sextuplets at 180-ish?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 4, 2009)

snuif09 said:


> holy mother of god
> 
> now i feel like a shitty guitar player



this
And fucking bad ass though.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Around that man. The entire sequence is 21 notes. I couldnt figure out what bpm it would be. Being 18-19 notes per second. Im gonna work on getting the entire sequence in 1 second flat 
I know its not a race to see whose the fastest.. but I wanna see if i can do it.


----------



## Daiephir (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Around that man. The entire sequence is 21 notes. I couldnt figure out what bpm it would be. Being 18-19 notes per second. Im gonna work on getting the entire sequence in 1 second flat
> I know its not a race to see whose the fastest.. but I wanna see if i can do it.



Dont do it, youre gonna cause a massive suicidal outbreak across the world when you do reach it, guitar players being so disgusted by their own playing.

Seriously, that was fucking awesome!


----------



## TomParenteau (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Around that man. The entire sequence is 21 notes. I couldnt figure out what bpm it would be. Being 18-19 notes per second. Im gonna work on getting the entire sequence in 1 second flat
> I know its not a race to see whose the fastest.. but I wanna see if i can do it.


 
"I betcha" that spirit is how you got to that speed, so why not keep going?


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 4, 2009)

You got the tabs for it? 

Sounds badass.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Metal Ken said:


> You got the tabs for it?
> 
> Sounds badass.


 
Im planning on making a lesson video pretty soon. Ill include it.. but if you want the tab gimme about a half hour cuz i got a few things to do real quick. Want me to PM them to you?


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 4, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Im planning on making a lesson video pretty soon. Ill include it.. but if you want the tab gimme about a half hour cuz i got a few things to do real quick. Want me to PM them to you?



If it's not a problem I'd like them as well


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 4, 2009)

Tabs have been PMed. If anyone else wants it i have it saved in TXT file. Just ask.


----------



## vigil785 (Oct 5, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> Tabs have been PMed. If anyone else wants it i have it saved in TXT file. Just ask.


 
Could I get a copy bro? Sick playing!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 5, 2009)

You want us to give you advice 


Killer playing!


----------



## All_¥our_Bass (Oct 5, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> You can do it Nick!!! Practice makes better


You *don't* have to tell me that!! 

I'm always practicing and trying to improve and if I can't play it cleanly I keep going till I can, which sometimes involves slowing it down and seeing were I messed up fretting or muting something.

I hate it when I play sloppily.


----------



## CooleyJr (Oct 5, 2009)

Perfectionists make the cleanest guitarists


----------



## Maniacal (Oct 5, 2009)

Can you send me the tab please?


----------



## 7thwave (Oct 5, 2009)

CooleyJr said:


> That seperates you from alot of people man. Most people would say "Shred is boring, you're just a wanker. Get over yourself"
> But the fact that you actually understand the dedication it takes you get to that level makes me a happy shredder
> 
> *EDIT*
> I forgot to say thanks



You are very welcome mate. I find any kind of dedication to a skill impressive. Even if the outcome isn't something i'm really into.


----------



## BlackMetalVenom (Oct 17, 2009)

*Cool lick man. You've got over five years playing on me, so I have to be fairly warmed up to play this up to speed. I would suggest working on something similar with stretches
For example, play augmented and single string (triad of course) arpeggio licks.
I don't know what scale you have, but I have a 28.625" which makes it a tad annoying, but still doable. 
Try playing on frets 4,8, and 12 with your left hand. 3,7. and 11 would be better though. From there just develop some simple exercises.
Also try four note per string pentatonic stuff on the lower frets. Four notes with only your left hand of course. 
If you can play these type of decently stretchy licks fast, when you go back to regular shapes, they should be A LOT easier to play. 
Good luck and hope this helps bruh.
Take care and take it easy.
OH! And don't tense up your elbow, you'll pay for it later on. Instead try to use your forearm, tricep, and bicep.
Cheers! 
*


----------



## timbaline (Nov 25, 2010)

Holy shit, I feel like a crappy player; however, you just inspired me to practice that much harder.
Just give me a few years and I'll be able to get ahead of you MUAHAHAHAHA!!!!!


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 25, 2010)

When someone gets to that kind of level it just sounds awesome, and is even more entertaining to watch! 
Dammit! Time for a practice sesh...


----------



## Self Bias (Nov 25, 2010)

P.s. Might be a bit of a silly question, but how often do run into other players get that get butt-sore, even if you're just making music and not necessarily trying to showoff? Ever hear the line "Well, I'm a rthym guitarist, that's MY style."?


----------



## Might-is-Right (Nov 25, 2010)

Great stuff young man, very clean sounding run. I'd like to see the tabs as well if you'd pm them to me...


----------

